# portable wind break for a GOSM



## kennymn (Apr 21, 2007)

To eliminate the wind factor with my smoking I built this shelter out of 1 & 1/2 sheets of cheap plywood and 8 - 4 " hinges . For the extension on the exhaust I used a piece of 6 " heater duct pipe . After it was built I tried it out the next day , the wind was blowing alittle with gusts about 8 - 10 mph. The inside temp was a constant 220 -230 degrees and the smoker control valve was on low and the gas valve was opened a crack . ( on one pic you can see the smoke was horizontal )  When your done with it folds up to only 3 " wide for easy storeage .


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 21, 2007)

Very clever Kennymn, like the idea of the easy fold down and storage. Between the insulation on the smoker and the windbreak, you can probably get close to 40-50 hours on a tank!!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 21, 2007)

Neat idea.  Efficient and portable.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey that should work great Kenny! Helps in the winter too!


----------



## oillogger (Apr 21, 2007)

That sure does look like a good snow bird mod.  If you made the cover durable enough to handle staying outdoors in the weather then you would have a permanent cover for your smoker and supplies.

Is there a GOSM somewhere under all of that?


----------



## meowey (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool deal!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## kueh (Apr 22, 2007)

I was planning to make something similar, but with four sides.  Using hinges to make it foldable is an excellent consideration.  I was going to coat the exterior faces with a water repellant coating to handle this year's predicatably unpredictable weather.


----------

